# Paint delaminated off lure



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I made some musky lures for my cousin. I shoot water based paints and clear with old Dick Nites. It seems that a fish breached the clear and the paint came off the entire lure. I dip my lures in wood hardener, put a white base coat on and go. My question is is there anything I can do to my process to keep this from happening or at least minimize this? I don't have a paint booth so going to laquer is pretty much out. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bester,

I have had similar issues in the past. I think your process is solid. I either clear spray (Crystal clear enamel) between painting layers or epoxy depending on if I'm looking for depth on the finish. This seems to help protect a bit more.

How many coats of epoxy are you using? I end up using 3-5 depending on the pattern, the extra layers really add a nice finish and seal up any missed or weak areas.

At the same time, teeth marks on my lures causing it to fail tell me I'm doing something right 

Best and Happy Holidays,

MS


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Could be multiple issues compounding eachother. You have to make absolutely sure all layers of paints and sealers are completely dry before adding more, especially the wood sealer and primer/base coats. If not, you have soft paint underneath that causes too much deflection in the clear, causing it to crack and lift. Also, if not completely cured, trapped water molecules remain that wants to push it's way out of the clear and promote delamination. I cure all my layers at 140F for 20 minutes. Hot enough to drive out any water or solvent, but not too hot to warp plastics. The Dick Nites could also be an issue. I'm not a fan of using it on crankbaits. Too thin and too brittle. Remember, harder clear doesn't necessarily mean more durable on flexible or wood lures. Adding lacquer to the process is only going to make it worse. Give Envirotex a try. Bet that will make a great improvement over the DN. Much more flexible and able to absorb impact and teeth without cracking.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

thank you for the tips


----------

